# 2 Daiwa Saltiga Surf 30 conventional surf reels....Red Spools



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I am selling 2 Daiwa Saltiga Surf 30 conventional reels. Both reels are in very good condition as they are definitely not my go to. Cosmetically I'd say they are both 9 out of 10. Functionally I'd say one is 10/10 but one other one I'm gonna say is 9/10 only because it has been fished.... Hard to tell but it feels like a bearing might need oil. Honesty as I sit hear spinning them I get confused as to which one is which.  I am asking $650.00 for the pair and I am not interested in splitting them up right now..... Clamps and boxes also but 1 of the boxes is not perfect. Thanks Pier and Surf as always!


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll take them. I'll send pm with better contact info.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

SJ I will hit you up tonight around 630 or 7. I’m at work right now. Thanks P and S


----------



## Genius78 (Apr 13, 2018)

thebeachcaster said:


> SJ I will hit you up tonight around 630 or 7. I’m at work right now. Thanks P and S


Did these sell? Definitely interested in them.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes. I bought them


----------

